# Installation questions



## Edin (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd like to install FreeBSD on my laptop, but on the second partition (on the first one is Windows). By following the "Guided" installation I can choose which partition my OS will be installed on? And one more thing, will I experience any difficulties during my work because of the fact that I have two operating systems running on two partitions of one hard drive?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2012)

Edin, don't hijack someone else's thread. 

Split off to it's own thread.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2012)

Edin said:
			
		

> By following the "Guided" installation I can choose which partition my OS will be installed on?


Yes.


> And one more thing, will I experience any difficulties during my work because of the fact that I have two operating systems running on two partitions of one hard drive?


No.


----------



## Edin (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm sorry. I didn't mean to "hijack" someone's theme, but in case that the themes are similar (his and mine) I thought it would be of no harm to join the conversation. And thanks.


----------

